# Never before seen CA issue (to me anyway)



## CaRed (Jan 16, 2010)

I was just finishing sanding a beautiful Amboyna Burl pen I had finished with CA.  I sanded just a little too much and went through the CA.  Disappointed but no big deal.  Added a single coat of thin CA, no problem.  Added a second coat and the weirest thing happened.  The entire finish turned to a gel and ruined the finish.  I have never experience this with any CA finish ever.

Humidity is low, temperature is about 55-60.  Good enough for me to be in shorts and flip flops in the garage.

Ever experience this before?  Not to worried since I will just take my time and re-finish but just curious what would have caused this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 16, 2010)

When you found out you sanded through the CA coats what was your next move before you added the thin layer of CA to repair the damage??? Did you wipe the blank down before you started the repair???


----------



## CaRed (Jan 16, 2010)

I wiped it down with a paper towel to make sure there was no residue or water left on the surface.  Didn't use anything harsh like alcohol or acetone.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 16, 2010)

I think its the air in clovis


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 16, 2010)

Could the rag have had something on it that contaminated the finish?


----------



## CaRed (Jan 16, 2010)

Nolan - We have our air shipped in from the mountains to keep it clean and cool.  We pay extra property taxes so the LA and SF air will go around our city.  Although my sons dirty clothes were in the hamper next to my lathe.  You may have a point.


Displaced Canadian - Nothing on the paper towel.  I had just used it to wipe off the other blank I was finishing at the same time.

I was wondering if I didn't let it cure long enough.  It was dry and not sticky to the touch but as the second coat cured, I wonder if it got hot enough and the two combined.  I do have a patience problem with CA.  I get used to the summer when the coats will cure in seconds.  Now I am expected to wait a few minutes for the same result.  With global warming I didn't expect to have to wait.  I guess now it is global cooling for a few years.  I wish they would make up their mind.


----------



## Builderguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I had something like this happen recently. I just pt a dab of accelerator on a paper towel and ran it lightly over the blank and it hardened right up. Then I sanded it down and kept going and the finish turned out great. You might try that if it happens again.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 18, 2010)

I had something like that once.  Mine was old CA.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jan 18, 2010)

It was the mountain air that did it. Its coming off all those mountain goats.  We get the coastal breezes here in Paso Robles. rotflmao


----------



## CaRed (Jan 18, 2010)

Dale and Frank,

Thanks for the input.  What is funny is I had just run out of CA the week before which was about 8-10 months old and had just received the new batch of CA.  That doesn't mean it didn't sit on the shelf for some amount of time, but this was the first or second pen I had used the fresh CA on.  

While I went in the house to beat the kids and kick the dog I decided I should see if anyone at the IAP had this problem previously.  I calmed down pet the dog and hugged the kids instead then went outside.  It had hardened to a sloppy mess, but it had hardened.  Turned it off on the lathe, reapplied and everything went beautifully.  I will have to post a picture tonight.  I think the finish turned out very well for the problems I had.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## writestuff (Jan 20, 2010)

*CaRed!*

How old is your CA? Is it still viable, I have had it go bad just sitting around. I think a solvent evaporates maybe. I use GAP CA in 2oz bottles, and have had that kind of thing happen when i didn't get the cap on good. dankt!
the Gap people also told me to store it in the fridge long term.  FWIW
WS (Bob)


----------

